# How to Plan and Execute an Act of Electronic Civil Disobedience



## CascadiaRising (Jan 26, 2011)

you gotta love hackers:



> How to Plan and Execute an Act of Electronic Civil Disobedience
> 
> In the midst of hacktivists using ECDs (similar to distributed denial of service attacks) to defend Wikileaks, it's worth having a document that describes how such attacks are planned and executed. Such a zine has recently been released that is written in laypersons terms so expertise in computing or networking is certainly not needed to understand it. If you have the ability to browse the web and edit a Microsoft Word document, you've probably got what it takes to understand the ideas it presents.
> 
> ...


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 26, 2011)

You can download a PDF version of the guide here http://squattheplanet.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=189


----------



## CXR1037 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think we're still a way's away from DDoS being a genuine act of civil disobedience...but who knows.


----------

